# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  Right to Left در Stimul Report

## Spate

دوستان سلام
بنده یه مشکل با راست به چپ در Stimul Report دارم.
وقتی می‌خوام یه تکست چند خطی رو بصورت Justify نمایش بدم، با مشکل عدم نمایش بصورت RTL مواجه میشم و همونطور که از عکس ضمیمه پیداست نمایش بصورت LTR هستش!
اگه کسی تو این زمینه کار کرده لطفاً به من کمک کنه.
با تشکر از دوستان عزیز
 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## razavi_university

متن ایمیلی که بخش پشتیبانی Stimul واسم فرستاد:



> Dear, Razavi.
> 
> Unfortunately, Justify does not  support RTL mode.
> 
> Thank you.
> -- 
> Best regards,
> Andrew  Savin
> Stimulsoft Team
> ...

----------


## amirparsaa

سلام کسی کامپونت alert ballon رو نداره بهم بده

----------


## mehdis2

با سلام و خسته نباشید به همه بچه های انجمن
میخواستم بدونم تویه ورژن های جدید هم هنوز درست نشده اگه درست نشده اصلا چرا همه باهاش دارن گزارش میگیرن
اخه گزارشی که راست به چپ نداشته باشه فایده های ندراه که!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## a_pour

نه متاسفانه تو نسخه 2012 هم اصلاح نشده

----------


## nekooee

این نسخه کلا برای متنهای فارسی زیاد جالب عمل نمیکنه. بر خلاف تبلیغاتی که ازش میشه که فارسی رو کامل ساپورت میکنه اینگونه نیست. در ادیتور که هر کار بکنید نمیشه راست به چپ نوشت و چپ به راست مینویسه ولی بعد که اوکی کردید راست به چپ میشه! جاستیفای هم که راست به چپ نداره! وقتی هم راست به چپ رو tru میکنید باید align رو چپ کنید که متن بیاد راست!! کلا هم باید با کنترل شیفت سمت راست راحت راست چین میشد نه اینکه دو ساعت بری منو رو باز کنی بزنی true اصلا از فارسی خوب پشتیبانی نمیکنه

----------


## Mohsen229266

با سلام دوستان مشکل RTL استسمول حل نشده هنوز؟
من یه نسخه نصب شده دارم که تو پروپرتی هاش یک گزینه به نام textOptions داره که تو اون میشه RTL تنظیم کرد اما setup ش رو ندارم
اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داره راهمنایی کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## Spate

سلام محسن جان
اول این تاپیک خیلی از عمرش گذشته!
بعدش از ورژن 2012 یا بالاتر اگه استفاده کنی مشکل RTL نداره!

----------


## fakhravari

راست چپ میشه اما تراز نمیشه

----------


## Mohsen229266

ممنون دوستان من از سایت های soft98 , rasekhoon نسخه های 2012 و 2013 دانلود کردم ساپورت نمی کرد ولی یه نسخه 2012.net پیدا کردم ساپورت میکنه

----------


## Mohsen229266

مشکلمو پیدا کردم از ورزن نبود
روی properties راست کلیک کردم و گزینه  professional رو انتخاب کردم بهد textOption اومد.

----------


## sasan9

ممنون از راهنمایی شما

----------


## parsaei

ولی بازهم به صورت راستچین تراز نمیشه!

----------


## parsaei

مژده!!
بالاخره تراز بندی به صورت راست به چپ صورت گرفت. عالیییییییه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rahmatipoor

> مژده!!
> بالاخره تراز بندی به صورت راست به چپ صورت گرفت. عالیییییییه


سلام دوست عزیز
من به شدت به تنظیم راست به چپ نیاز دارم البته به صورت justify و خط پر
چند ماهه که درگیر این موضوع هستم
این ایمیل منه
Rahmatipoor@chmail.ir
خواهش میکنم ما رو هم کمک کنید
به شدت کارم گیر این موضوعه

----------


## rahmatipoor

ما که رفتیم روی فست ریپورت

----------


## omid_3952

مرسی واقعا یکماه بود بیچاره شده بودم و این پیدا نمی شد
دمت گرم

----------


## malekmokhtari

> مرسی واقعا یکماه بود بیچاره شده بودم و این پیدا نمی شد
> دمت گرم


دوست عزيز اگر راهي يافته ايد لطفا با گذاشتن راه حل  گروه را نيز راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## parsaei

من راهش را بعد از کلی ور رفتن و تلاش با یه ترفند عجیب غریب که فکر کنم خود شرکتش هم نمیدونه پیدا کردم!
اینجا میگم تا بقیه فارسی زبان های عزیز هم استفاده کنند. 

اما بگم استفاده کردن بدون تشکر حلال نیستا  :چشمک: 

برای ایجاد یک متن راست چین تراز شده مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:

یک کادر متن به صفحه بکشید و متن مورد نظرتان را در آن قرار دهیدحال کافیست خصوصیات زیر را به صورت گفته شده تنظیم نمایید 
Allow Html Tags = True
Horizontal Alignment = Width
Text Options/ Right To Left = True
Word Wrap = True
البته متن ایجاد شده درون بخش design قابل مشاهده نیست و فقط هنگام ویرایش یا نمایش چاپ دیده می شود.

----------


## rahmatipoor

> من راهش را بعد از کلی ور رفتن و تلاش با یه ترفند عجیب غریب که فکر کنم خود شرکتش هم نمیدونه پیدا کردم!
> اینجا میگم تا بقیه فارسی زبان های عزیز هم استفاده کنند. 
> 
> اما بگم استفاده کردن بدون تشکر حلال نیستا 
> 
> برای ایجاد یک متن راست چین تراز شده مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:
> 
> یک کادر متن به صفحه بکشید و متن مورد نظرتان را در آن قرار دهیدحال کافیست خصوصیات زیر را به صورت گفته شده تنظیم نمایید 
> Allow Html Tags = True
> ...



آقا تشکر ظاهرا بعد از سالها مشکل حل شد

واقعا خیلی کمک کردید

----------


## alhaidari

تشکر فراواااااااااان :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## alhaidari

> من راهش را بعد از کلی ور رفتن و تلاش با یه ترفند عجیب غریب که فکر کنم خود شرکتش هم نمیدونه پیدا کردم!
> اینجا میگم تا بقیه فارسی زبان های عزیز هم استفاده کنند. 
> 
> اما بگم استفاده کردن بدون تشکر حلال نیستا 
> 
> برای ایجاد یک متن راست چین تراز شده مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:
> 
> یک کادر متن به صفحه بکشید و متن مورد نظرتان را در آن قرار دهیدحال کافیست خصوصیات زیر را به صورت گفته شده تنظیم نمایید 
> Allow Html Tags = True
> ...


تشکرررررررر فراوان دوست عزیز

----------


## sae471

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## 2009tv

سلام دوست و استاد عزیز
واقعاً ممنون از روش ارائه شده!
خیلی عالی بود :تشویق:

----------


## استوار امیر

عالی بود
متشکرم.

----------


## OmMiD_MtWo

سلام
مشکلی که RightToLeft مربوط به Stimul داره این هست که به طور مثال اگر یک عبارت به صورت
12ی14012
باشه، موقع نمایش به صورت
14012ی12
نشون میده و هنگامی که دکمه Print To Pdf رو میزنیم هم به همین صورت چاپ میشه! با استفاده از علامتهای HTML یعنی 'rlm&' و 'lrm&' هم سعی کردم درستش کنم و توی نمایش هم درست شد ولی وقتی Print To Pdf رو میزنم، به جای علامتهای راست چین و چپ چین Html، مربع میندازه!
کسی از دوستان تا حالا به این مشکل برنخورده؟! من از Stimul در محیط MVC استفاده میکنم.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mahdi0000

Stimulsoft.Report.StiOptions.Preview.RightToLeft = StiRightToLeftType.Yes;

----------


## sm

سلام
وقت بخیر
تشکر از پاسخ دوستان محترم
سوال من درخصوص راست به چپ کردن یک cross tab در stimul هست.
در زمان preview گزارش ایجاد شده مشکلی نیست ولی در viewer تحت وب مشکل دارد و درست نمایش داده نمی شود.

----------


## nimam2008

مقدار مقابل Text Quality  رو برابر wysiwyg قرار بدید

----------


## aliblue

> من راهش را بعد از کلی ور رفتن و تلاش با یه ترفند عجیب غریب که فکر کنم خود شرکتش هم نمیدونه پیدا کردم!
> اینجا میگم تا بقیه فارسی زبان های عزیز هم استفاده کنند. 
> 
> اما بگم استفاده کردن بدون تشکر حلال نیستا 
> 
> برای ایجاد یک متن راست چین تراز شده مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:
> 
> یک کادر متن به صفحه بکشید و متن مورد نظرتان را در آن قرار دهیدحال کافیست خصوصیات زیر را به صورت گفته شده تنظیم نمایید
> Allow Html Tags = True
> ...


با تشکر فراوان. این حالت کار میکنه. ولی موقعی که میخوام روی یک گزارش که از قبل طراحی کردم این تغییرات را اعمال کنم، Text هایی که فونت اون B Nazanin (یا هر فونت فارسی دیگه) باشه، بعد از اعمال RTL=true یا Allow Html Tags، گزارش به هم میریزه و باکس های سیاهی رو صفحه طراحی ظاهر میشه و کلا نمیشه هیچ کدام از عناصر گزارش رو با کلیک انتخاب کرد. مانند تصویر زیر: ولی برای فونت های غیر فارسی یا Tahoma مشکلی پیش نمیاد. ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.
error2.jpg

----------


## sm

سلام
من هم دقیقا همین مشکل رو دارم و سرچ هم کردم و نتونستم راه حلی براش پیدا کنم. البته این به هم ریختگی فقط در زمان design مشتهده میشه و preview گزارش مشکلی نداره.
فعلا برای اینکه مشکلم حل بشه، هر رزمان که میخوام design گزارش رو تغییر بدم مقدار Text Options/ Right To Left رو برای اون فیلد برابر false قرار میدم. با این کار گزارش تصحیح میشه و در آخرین مرحله دوباره اون رو true میکنم. 
البته اگر تعداد فیلدهاتون زیاد باشه شاید کار سختی باشه

----------


## aliblue

دوستان مشکل فونت تا حالا کسی داشته؟ من توی گزارشم فونت B Nazanin استفاده کردم و به صورت لوکال درسته. اما روی سرور میذارم چه در حالت view چه خروجی world هیچ فونتی اعمال نشده. تمام فونت های پوشه فونت ویندوزم رو در پوشه فونت ویندوز سرورم کپی کردم مشکل رفع نشد. حتی IIS رو restart کردم بازم نشد. کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## aliblue

البته با Recycle کردن Application Pool ظاهرا مشکل فونت حل شد.

----------


## mehdi.fni

دوستان سلام
چطوری tab property رو از basic به advance تغیر بدم

----------


## sheshtaraz

جیگرتو بخورم :تشویق:

----------


## original.vab

سلام، راه حل سیاه شدن استفاده از فونت های استاندارد IranSans و یا از گروه نازنین فونت P Nazanin که می توانید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید 
https://irfont.ir/fonts/free-download-b-nazanin-font/

----------


## amirkhabbaz

دست شما درد نکنه مشکلمون بعد کلی سرچ حل شد




> من راهش را بعد از کلی ور رفتن و تلاش با یه ترفند عجیب غریب که فکر کنم خود شرکتش هم نمیدونه پیدا کردم!
> اینجا میگم تا بقیه فارسی زبان های عزیز هم استفاده کنند. 
> 
> اما بگم استفاده کردن بدون تشکر حلال نیستا 
> 
> برای ایجاد یک متن راست چین تراز شده مراحل زیر را انجام دهید:
> 
> یک کادر متن به صفحه بکشید و متن مورد نظرتان را در آن قرار دهیدحال کافیست خصوصیات زیر را به صورت گفته شده تنظیم نمایید
> Allow Html Tags = True
> ...

----------

